# حساب الاحمال الحرارية مع مثال محلول



## محمد العطفي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجد بالمرفقات شرح مبسط لكيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية الخاصة بالتكييف اسالكم الدعاء لهم ولكل من ساهم في نشر العلم


----------



## goor20 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

tnx


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نتمني امثلة اكثر في مجالات ذات العلاقة


----------



## ساكانا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## thaeribrahem (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## كاسر (27 أغسطس 2012)

*




رااااائع 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك

*​


----------



## salahzantout (27 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## drmady (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ...جهد ممتاز مشكور عليه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*احسنت شكراً جزيلا وبارك الله بجهودك

*


----------



## asd_zxc (19 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> يوجد بالمرفقات شرح مبسط لكيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية الخاصة بالتكييف اسالكم الدعاء لهم ولكل من ساهم في نشر العلم





هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269154.html#ixzz25RXTszJt​ *السيد حلاوة*​ نبدا بامر الله بموضوع قوى وهنا بقى هنبدا العملى بجد الشغل يعنى ​ اولا
هنتكلم عن الحسابات بالطريقة اليدوي
هنا مرفق مثال اتوكاد لطابق فى فيلا
ومرفق فيل ورد بيه النظرى الخاص بالحسابات
ومرفق فيل ورد اخر بيه مثال محلول 
طبعا الغرفة اللى فى المثال المحلول موجودة ايضا فى الاتوكاد وفى الاتوكاد موضح الاتجاهات
طبعا عايزك تزاكر الكلام ده وسا>كر لكم كيف
تحياتى

وطبعا شكر خاص للمهندس احمد عبد الوهاب احد الدارسين فى المركز لتعبه فى اعداد الفيل 
ممتاز فعلا ​ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269154.html​
هو مركز والا شركة ...طيب هو الكلام متناقض شوية


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mustafa dewan (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزةعمار (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafatel (5 فبراير 2013)

thanks​


----------



## محب الحرمين (7 فبراير 2013)

* هي مركز كورسات ورجاء عدم المبالغة في الدعاية*



> قمت بحذف اسم الشركه صاحبه مركز الكورست حتى لا اساعد فى الدعايا
> تحياتى .... Zanitty


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engamzidan (5 مارس 2013)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## مهندس مجد (5 مارس 2013)

رائع... شكرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed.eslam (19 مارس 2013)

حقاً يا أخى - إنى أحبك فى الله
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ربيع يوسف ربيع (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## محمد زكريا سرور (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم زادكم من علمه


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (23 مايو 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (25 مايو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك*


----------



## engkfa (25 مايو 2013)

مع كل الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (29 أكتوبر 2013)

بوركت جهودكم اخي الفاضل


----------



## FreeEngineer (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ً شرح مبسط ومجهود طيب


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (8 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed_ali1981 (6 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Naelkh (12 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ....مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يوليو 2015)

من حق صاحب العمل أن يشكر علي عدم اعتراضه علي النشر و اقل واجب ان يذكر اسمه 
اكرر التحية لصاحب العمل و ناشره


----------

